# IVF survival kit *fluff*



## SillyWrong (Mar 11, 2015)

My DW suffers terribly with hormones around her time of the month, there's lots of tears and anxiety and stress and snapping (usually my head off) ... which is bizarre because she is the most emotionally balanced person every other day of the month!

She's going to have a rough time when she starts her meds, we both know this, so I wanted to do something nice for her.  Initially I was thinking of organising a weekly massage for her - but that's waaaay too expensive (as we're going private for IVF) then I thought of making her a bit of an IVF survival kit with some of her favourite things in it, letters to open in time of need etc ... so I'm asking you ladies who have experienced the hormonal roller coaster of IVF, what would be in your IVF survival kit?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

that's a really sweet idea   I am sure the fact you want to make her a kit means way more than any one thing you could put in it. Having someone to be there for you makes all the difference. 

i'd have 
haribo gold bears (for after injections) or other small sweets
chocolate (need you ask?)
apology cards - or reminder cards - something that she can use to help you both remember it's not personal when you're mid-hormonal-argument (could say things like 'i'm sorry! it's just the drugs!" "feeling rough - give me some space" "cuddles required please" )
a photo of me when i looked nice so i can remember i didn't always look bloated and sore. 
really fluffy throw/blankie.
orange towel or something orange - it's the colour of the sacral chakra? - to put around her belly. 
puzzle book for sleepless nights or distraction* while waiting for appointments. (*obv can use phone if has a smartphone but then at risk of dangerous googling). 
foot stool/cushion for putting feet up.
lucky socks for wearing for egg collection. (it's the only personal item you can take in)
cute baby animal pictures (kitten? meerkat? whatever she likes) for that warm and fuzzy feeling (oxytocin). 
voucher or home made voucher for a meal out or treat to look forward to post treatment. 

good luck


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

Aww, that's a sweet idea. My wife was great during stimming and now as well. I chose to take time off work so even though as a couple we lost money it meant I could relax, maybe something to think about?

Hmmm, I quite like hand massages and my wife would do them when asked as well as back massages so maybe some personal gift certificates so that she knows she can ask.  A nice hand cream. My wife always drew up one of the meds which helped me although I did the actual injecting. Lots of cuddles. Some fav chocolate or crips or fruit. We got som fancy chocolate and had one each after the nightly injections. A hot water bottle if you haven't got one already, I tried to keep my feet warm at all times so also wore thick heat warmer socks so maybe a pair of them too. A magazine. I seemed to get lots of treats such as breakfast in bed or cups of tea anytime.  But most of all the cuddles and just knowing she was there helped. 

Hormone wise Im usually quite sensitive to drugs but I made sure to get plenty of rest and drink over 2 litres a day which really helped. Most of all what helped was taking it one day at a time, I went to all scans by myself but my wife always asked me how they went as soon as she could. I also made a decision with myself that even though it's my body which is getting bombarded with drugs that it's not ok to take it out on anyone so if I had a wobbly moment I'd always make sure to apologise as it's stressful for the other half as well. In fact I think sometimes more stressful as they see us having to inject and be scanned and be sedated etc and no one seems to ask or explain anything to them. 

Hope that helps. Good luck with your journey.


----------



## SillyWrong (Mar 11, 2015)

Lucky socks! I LOVE that idea!  I am going to find some lovely (perhaps orange!?) socks for her to wear in collection and then i'll wear them for transfer! Aw, very cute!

mrsww - I just read your sig and it made my heart do a little jump!  Lovely - congratulations!


----------



## SillyWrong (Mar 11, 2015)

Brilliant: http://www.happysocks.com/uk/out-of-focus-sock-17.html 

/links


----------



## Delsie (Aug 17, 2012)

What a lovely idea! I'm having very strong reactions to the drugs so a pack of tissues would be a must for me...I'm crying at the most bizarre things! 
I know it's old school but what about a mix tape/playlist of your favourite happy, upbeat and optimistic songs?


----------



## Jelliebabe (Jan 14, 2011)

What a lovely thing to do!  I cant really add to all of that - get some funny videos in for after the transfer - laughter is supposed to help implantation.

Think of things to keep you both occupied at weekends - little projects you've perhaps been putting off, places you want to go, walks etc.

Good luck


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Sillywrong, what a lovely idea and very thoughtful DP you are!

I'm not sure about ideas for a kit apart from what's mentioned, other than a fluffy hot water bottle for when there's pain.  I'll have a think.

However, a few thoughts... My hubby is great, but sometimes I feel like I'm on my own in this (I know I'm not, but it feels like it at times as I'm the one who has all the tests and jabs and medication).  I know he cares and thinks about it, but... he doesn't ask me about it as a priority - he expects me to tell him if I'm feeling rough, but I'd like him just to ask 'How are you feeling today?'. Simple as that.  The thing that'd really made a difference is him asking me when he gets home as a matter of priority how I'm feeling, rather than waffling about his day at work then asking me as a seeming afterthought 2 hours later.  Or a text every day asking how I am or telling me he's grateful for what I'm going through.

Also, I'm doing the injections pretty much by myself.  He watched the first one and recorded it, but it'd be nice if he hung about.  I don't want him to inject me, or even prep things, but just to be about while I'm doing it so it feels more like he's a part of it too. 

Also, when I am moody, I don't want to be told that I am!    I don't want to be moody and I hate it and I am not trying to be, so being told that I am, however nicely, isn't good!  

The kit is a lovely idea and I think you should do it and she'll love that, but also, the little things like this may help just as much.  You could also perhaps ask her what little things will make a difference.

I hope she appreciates it and you


----------

